
Ask HN: Google IO 2016 – Question on Allo and Duo - sidcool
Questions:<p>1.  Why two (three?) new Social apps on top of Hangouts and Google+?<p>2.  Why no mention of Google+ and Hangouts in the Keynote?<p>3.  Why not unify Duo and Allo, instead of separate apps?<p>4.  Why not end to end encryption for Allo for all chats and not just private chats?<p>5.  What happens to Hangouts and Google +?<p>Would love to start a discussion here.
======
kevindeasis
I think google+ will become like reddit for instructables.com essentially the
content creators will create a paradigm shift for google+

these content creators will be the early adopters of the new google+ and will
have different niches like subreddit

there is no way google will ever back off from social media. they want to
acquire some piece of the pie in that market space

~~~
sidcool
You assume that Google will continue supporting Google+. My gut says that they
will extract services out of Google + and then discard the empty corpse that
will remain of G+. They took Photos and Hangouts out of G+, similarly they
will take out the streams through Spaces and chats through Allo/Duo. Will be
an interesting development to follow.

